# REC--Slow Cooker Jambalaya (TNT)



## PA Baker (Mar 11, 2005)

Since this has chicken, sausage, and shrimp in it I wasn't sure where to post it. We had this for dinner Wednesday and I'd promised to post it and then forgotten. It is extremely spicy as written. DH and I had tears coming down our cheeks and couldn't feel our lips! When I make it again, I'll probably cut back on the cayenne. It made a ton of leftovers!

*Slow Cooker Jambalaya*



1 pound skinless, boneless 
chicken breast halves - cut into 1 
inch cubes
1 pound andouille sausage, sliced
1 (28 ounce) can diced 
tomatoes with juice
1 large onion, chopped
1 large green bell pepper, chopped
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chicken broth
2 teaspoons dried oregano
2 teaspoons dried parsley
2 teaspoons Cajun seasoning
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1 pound frozen cooked shrimp 
without tails
Cooked white rice



*Directions*
*1* In a slow cooker mix the chicken, sausage, tomatoes 
with juice, onion, green bell pepper, celery, and broth. 
Season with oregano, parsley, Cajun seasoning, cayenne 
pepper, and thyme.


*2* Cover, and cook 7 to 8 hours on Low, or 3 to 4 hours on 
High. Stir in the shrimp during the last 30 minutes of cook time.


*3* Serve the slow cooker mixture over the cooked rice.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Mar 12, 2005)

That does sound good.  What kind of sausage is andouille sausage?  Is it raw or smoked?  

 
Pam


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2005)

pam, it is a smoked pork sausage.

check this out:  

http://www.hormel.com/kitchen/glossary.asp?id=33908&catitemid=


----------



## Pam Leavy (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you Buckytom.  the sausage here can be very bland.  I would have to use chorizo I think.  


this is a recipe I will try!  After 18 years I finally manged to find a slow cooker here.  the control panel started cracking.  My husband exchanged it Friday and I am anxious to try out the new one.

Pam


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 12, 2005)

How perfect!  DH has been wanting some of this stuff!  Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 22, 2006)

PA, this recipe would be great for a potluck or Superbowl Party.  Yum!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for this recipe.  If it doesn't make me cry, it's not hot enough - lol!!!


----------



## siniquezu (Jun 27, 2006)

I think you're missing some okra or file powder.  Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## Corinne (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you, PABaker! I've already imported this into my Recipe Software. I will definitely use this recipe!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 27, 2006)

Your welcome!  I haven't made this in awhile, but I do remember it was *hot*! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 2, 2006)

The hotter the better.  I love hot and spicy foods.


----------

